# Internet Dbol



## northseadragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi there,

New to the site, so go easy on me. I have used sus and Deca in the past with very good results. That was several years ago. Have gone back into serious training. So I have bought some Dbol and sus - both in tablet form. Whats the gen on tablet vs injectables. Has anyone out there tried the tablet form of sus - I know from past experience that the Dbol is good!

Cheers,

Northseadragon.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

tablet sus???

i didnt think there was one mate... what is actually written on the packaging and what does the tablet look like?


----------



## northseadragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Lee,

I sent off for it on line. Has not arrived. My guess is that it cant be tablets then. No matter. But the Dbol and sus - Is it a good stacking technique. Just after quality mass at present.

Cheers

Northsea


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

sus and dbol together should work well yes!


----------



## ethon (Apr 24, 2010)

i would say always go for injection than tablets.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope that the name of the sust/dianabol is not Hi Tec, because if it is it is not steroids how did you pay for them any way? I hope you get what you paid for and if its the goods, they should work well.....


----------

